# Show/hide the transport bar in Reaper help!



## Adversor (Jan 8, 2012)

It is probably the most stupid question ever but how do you show/hide the transport bar in Reaper? I accidentally hid the bar the other day and I don't how to make it appear again.

Thanks,

Rob.


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Jan 8, 2012)

View-> Transport or ctrl+alt+t should do it.


----------

